# Meslek personeli



## YaMukPreNseS

Evet çevirim bitmedi ve sorularımla yine sizlerleyim. "Meslek personeli" ne demektir? Yani idarede kadrolu personel mi? İşçi değil de kalifiye personel mi, ne demek? Türkçesini anlamama yardım ederseniz çevireceğim, inanıyorum. Ama ingilizce ya da fransızca çeviri öneriniz varsa da makbule geçer.


----------



## chrysalid

Bence meslek personeli idari olmayan personel demek. Uzman kadrosunda çalışanlar mesela.


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

chrysalid said:


> Bence meslek personeli idari olmayan personel demek. Uzman kadrosunda çalışanlar mesela.



Cevap için teşekkürler. Ama uzman kadrosundakiler de memur değil mi aynı zamanda?  Yani sözleşmeleri memurlarınki gibi değil mi? Daha iyi şartlarla tabii.


----------



## chrysalid

Tabii, onlar da memur ama işlerinin niteliği idari memurlardan farklı. Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na bakarsanız meslek memuru ve idari memur ayrımını net bir şekilde görürsünüz.


----------



## dawar

Meslek memuru diplomat ile aynı şey değilmi?


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

Terimler biraz karışık ve anladığım kadarıyla hiçbir yerde bir tanımı vs. yok. Meslek memuru diye bir şey var mı bilmiyorum, hiç duymadım. Ama meslek personeli chrysalid'in dediği gibi uzmanlar gibi üst düzey memurlar. Diplomatların hukuki anlamda kendi özel düzenlemeleri var, meslek personeli diye anıldıklarını sanmıyorum.


----------



## Anil_B.

Merhaba, terimi hangi meslek grubu için kullanacaksınız? Dışişleri mi? SPK'da çalışan için mi? Çalıştıkları kuruma göre terminoloji değişecektir.


----------

